
Pipdeptree: Utility to display dependency tree of the installed Python packages - jonbaer
https://github.com/naiquevin/pipdeptree
======
therobot24
this is really helpful, currently when i share my environment list with others
it just looks like a mess

------
bluewalt
Or just stop using the old pip, and use pipenv instead.
[https://pipenv.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://pipenv.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

This will allow you to to this, and lots of other stuff.

